
NLP's ImageNet moment has arrived (2018) - ctoth
http://ruder.io/nlp-imagenet/
======
PaulHoule
(1) old article, and (2) not a true conclusion.

Pretrained language models are a thing, but often they are getting you from
48% to 49% accuracy or maybe 90% to 91%. That's cool, but it is not a route to
commercialization, whereas you can take a system that does well on ImageNet,
refine it a bit, and you've got clarif.ai

